# Placido Domingo



## jard (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi all, I'm a great Domingo's fan. I have more than 1000 recordings of the spanish tenor and I'm looking for collectors who can help me to add new live recordigs to my list.
[email protected]
Best regards.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Do what I do when I obsess on a particular opera or singer and search diligently (f not obsessively) on Amazon and Ebay as well as any other music sites and Google for Domingo recordings and eventually you may come up with a few hits on recordings you don't have.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Domingo's last performance wasn't a succes.... 









Members of Orchestra at Arena di Verona Protest 'Humiliating' Performance Featuring Plácido Domingo - OperaWire


Following performances at the Arena di Verona headlined by Plácido Domingo, the members of orchestra refused to stand during the final ovations in protest of the quality of the showcases. Per several reports, the performances, which celebrated the music of Verdi across several scenes from his...




operawire.com












Katia Ricciarelli Weighs in on Plácido Domingo's Arena di Verona Performances - OperaWire


Soprano Katia Ricciarelli is weighing in on Plácido Domingo’s controversial performances at the Arena di Verona. The soprano, who performed with Domingo for many years told Corriere della Sera, “It’s a physiological question. The vocal cords are muscles that, with age, no longer work as they...




operawire.com


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Katia Ricciarelli’s performances in the last 11 years haven’t exactly been a success. To wit.


----------



## sworley (6 mo ago)

Montarsolo said:


> Domingo's last performance wasn't a succes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lost so much respect for him after he opted to perform as a "baritone" rather than gracefully retire. He was never a baritone and houses indulged him simply for money.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Domingo apologizes to Verona and begs to return next year. In other words, the man just doesn’t get it and doesn’t know when enough is enough.
Plácido Domingo Sends Apology Letter to Verona Mayor & Arena's Superintendent for 'Humiliating' Performances - OperaWire


----------

